# My Montana Western art



## Gaer

I just went through the whole thread of "Cowboy Heros"  and it was amazing!  Thought I would show some of my Western art.  This is a good time to get out your paints and brushes!  I didn't start painting until I was 65!  You can paint too!  It's fun!


----------



## hollydolly

_*Believe* _me I CANNOT paint...unless it's with emulsion on a house wall...  I am absolutely talentless in the arts and crafts movement... ( except for my photography)...


However your paintings are great and to have only taken it up at 65 is amazing...


----------



## Gaer

Guess my growing up in Montana has influenced my artwork.


----------



## Lee

Stunning Gaer....the attention to detail is amazing.


----------



## hollydolly

actually that's  pretty incredible...do you do anything with that art work?.. do you sell it ?...


----------



## Gaer

hollydolly said:


> _*Believe* _me I CANNOT paint...unless it's with emulsion on a house wall...  I am absolutely talentless in the arts and crafts movement... ( except for my photography)...
> 
> 
> However your paintings are great and to have only taken it up at 65 is amazing...


HollyDolly:  PHOTOGRAPHY IS ART!  My late husband bought me paints and a canvas and said "Paint!"  I told him"I can't paint and have no interest in it!"  When I tried it, it came so easy.  "Wow, This is fun!"


----------



## hollydolly

Gaer said:


> HollyDolly:  PHOTOGRAPHY IS ART!  My late husband boughtme paints and a canvas and said "Paint!"  I told him"I can't paint and have no interest in it!"  When I tried it, it came so easy.  "Wow, This is fun!"


LOL>>. I know photography is art, but I don't think of it in the same way as someone who can paint or create amazing things with their hands or their voice for example ..( altho' my o/h heartily disagrees)

I have an easel and paints that I've had for many years and I'll get them out every so often and give it another try... but it's just a waste of time for me... I'm useless...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Gaer these paintings are incredible. I love the subject matter as well. I have tried to paint. Years ago we visited Vermont to see the fall leaves. I was so inspired that I got the paints,brushes and everything else that made me look like I knew what I was doing. I sat in front of that canvas and nothing happened. I was so depressed. 
I guess I'll stick with my little crafts and sewing machine and be happy.
You should find a place to show your work. I'm sure others will appreciate your talent and enjoy your paintings.


----------



## Pecos

Gaer, your paintings simply blow me away.

Using watercolors, I have painted two of our pets. It took me forever, and much to my surprise, they actually look like my cat Kaley and Gracie one of our Bichons. But I had to do them over and over again until they were minimally acceptable. Art is simply not one of my strong suites. My wife liked them enough to frame them, but maybe that was in simple recognition of how much effort I put into them.


----------



## Gaer

Ruth n Jersey:  Therein lies the problem.  I have a gallery but never frequented.  I like CREATING but not selling or marketing.  I think my children will inherit these and not know what to do with them.  They have their OWN style!


----------



## Gardenlover

Beautiful work - you should sell it on www.deviantart.com


----------



## RadishRose

These are great!


----------



## Gaer

Thanks!  Gardenlover:  I'll check out that site!  thanks!


----------



## jujube

I took an art class once that was titled "Drawing for the Artistically Impaired".  It was supposed to teach people to use the "other side" of their brains.  I found out that I was truly "artistically impaired" on both sides.

I _want _to draw.....oh how I want to....but I just _can't_.


----------



## Gaer

jujube said:


> I took an art class once that was titled "Drawing for the Artistically Impaired".  It was supposed to teach people to use the "other side" of their brains.  I found out that I was truly "artistically impaired" on both sides.
> 
> I _want _to draw.....oh how I want to....but I just _can't_.



Did you TRY?  If you want to draw, DRAW!  Just try.  You can't make a mistake!  Get a pencil with an eraser!  It doesn't have to be realistic.  Draw YOUR IMPRESSION of something.  Forget the fancy classes.  Just try!  I bet you'll be surprised!
I was never encouraged to do anything artistic.  Well meaning friends and family would tell me, "Keep your day job."  "Are you still trying to do artwork?  Give it up."  "you have NO talent!"
You know what?  I don't care!  I don't care if NO ONE likes my work.  The important thing is the creation.  I'm going to post some more of mywork!


----------



## Gaer

I hope you guys don't mind.  There are a few more paintings I'd like to show you.  I INVITE ALL OF YOU TO POST ANY OF YOUR PAINTINGS HERE TOO!  I'd love to see your work!


----------



## Gary O'

All, so very very good.
Wonderful unique style

I'm particularly fond of this one;


----------



## Gaer

Thanks Gary!


----------



## Gaer

Here's a few more of my Western art.


----------



## Marlene

Gaer said:


> Here's a few more of my Western art.View attachment 100028View attachment 100029View attachment 100029View attachment 100030View attachment 100030View attachment 100031View attachment 100028View attachment 100029View attachment 100030View attachment 100031


Very nice.  what medium are you using?


----------



## Gaer

I use oils and acrylic. I like acrylic but sometimes the only way you can get specific, rich colors is by using oils.  Thanks,Marlene!
Boy!  When I try to post pictures, they really do their own thing!  Don't they?  hahaha!


----------



## Sassycakes

*Gaer,you are very talented,your art work is amazing.*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Do you paint these from copies you are looking at or just from a creative memory?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Gaer, you have such a way of getting the emotion across of the subject you are painting. I'm no art critic but the talent you have  in conveying that is extraordinary in my book. Please let us see more. It's like the seniors having their own private showing.


----------



## Gaer

PopsnTuff said:


> Do you paint these from copies you are looking at or just from a creative memory?


No!  Copy art is not even art, to me!  I would never copy another!  These are out of my head.  I "see" a painting I'm supposed to bring to life, and I paint it.  The painting of the Mexican, "The Patriot" was painted in less than a hour.  I paint, (or sculpt) VERY QUICKLY!  Too quickly, I guess.  If I really took my time, I could probably do  a lot better.


----------



## johndoe

You certainly have talent and I like the subject matter. Move over Fredric Remington, you have company. You should make your art more public. No sense waiting to be dead to become famous.


----------



## Gaer

johndoe said:


> You certainly have talent and I like the subject matter. Move over Fredric Remington, you have company. You should make your art more public. No sense waiting to be dead to become famous.


Hahaha!  Yeah, right!  Remington is one of my very favorite!  and James Bama!  Can'thold a candle to either of them!  But you're so sweet!
John Doe, If you know of a way to get my art out, please let me know!


----------



## Keesha

You are multi-talented at a genius level. 
Your sculptures, your paintings, your writing, your poems. It’s impressive.


----------



## Gaer

Keesha said:


> You are multi-talented at a genius level.
> Your sculptures, your paintings, your writing, your poems. It’s impressive.


Oh Keesha,  Wow!  i don't know what to say!  I really don't!  Best compliment ever recieved!!!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Gaer said:


> No!  Copy art is not even art, to me!  I would never copy another!  These are out of my head.  I "see" a painting I'm supposed to bring to life, and I paint it.  The painting of the Mexican, "The Patriot" was painted in less than a hour.  I paint, (or sculpt) VERY QUICKLY!  Too quickly, I guess.  If I really took my time, I could probably do  a lot better.


Holy moly your very spiritual I can see....my ex MIL was the same way, unbelievable;.....wish I had some of that xo


----------



## terry123

Gaer, sell your paintings on Etsy (sic).  I find a lot of unusual gifts there to buy.  Your art would fit right in there.


----------



## Ferocious

*Gaer, as they would say in Liverpool, "You're paintings and sculptures are 'gear'."  But I think they are better than most and as good as any. You have a brilliant gift, lass, thank you for letting us all share. *


----------



## Cee Gee

Gaer said:


> Guess my growing up in Montana has influenced my artwork.



Gaer.    Looking at these alone I think that you have a rare talent indeed. With the colours and expression they give  a special feel to the painting, just like all the great masters. Well I can see it anyway.
But don't go cutting your ear off.


----------



## Judycat

Nice.


----------



## Old&InTheWay

Gaer, You do such a good job of capturing the mood in the faces! Lord knows the faces of the Western old-timer is different than the face back east. It is harder, more grizzled. The faces have been to a few rodeos. These paintings eminate from your thoughts and they all make me want to re-watch _Tombstone _for the gazillionth time!


----------



## benrose

Love the one of the horse's eye!


----------



## Gaer

Thank you Ben!    I'm giving way a free limited edition giclee print of one of my paintings,if you want one.  It's under the "free print of Western Art" thread.  Let me know!


----------



## Gaer

If this will let me transfer photos correctly, here are some recently finished.


----------



## asp3

You are a talented artist with a style I find somewhat distinct.  Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Gaer

Thank YOU!  ASP3!


----------



## EllisT

You are so talented! Those faces can tell stories.


----------



## Gaer

EllisT said:


> You are so talented! Those faces can tell stories.


Oh!  Thanks!  You  are so sweet!


----------



## In The Sticks

So very striking.

I'm like others...no talent in this area.  Honestly, my handwriting is barely legible.  It gave me problems when taking night classes and I could barely decipher my own notes when it came time to study.

My one sister has always been able to draw.  She did a chalk of my brothers lab/collie mix for him when the dog passed away.  Looked like a photo.  She started with a John Gnagy set.  I still remember that thing.


----------



## Victor

Gaer said:


> Here's a few more of my Western art.View attachment 100028View attachment 100029View attachment 100029View attachment 100030View attachment 100030View attachment 100031View attachment 100028View attachment 100029View attachment 100030View attachment 100031




Do you subscribe to Western Art Collector? Good magazine, mostly art.


----------



## EllisT

I have to say in all honesty. This is excellent work. I am very impressed. On coming back to view the art, I am still struck with the emotion that seems to come out of the faces. That has to be very hard to achieve.


----------



## Gaer

Victor said:


> Do you subscribe to Western Art Collector? Good magazine, mostly art.


No, I don't subscribe, but I LOVE that magazine!  I was featured in there several years ago.  But thank you!


----------



## Gaer

EllisT said:


> I have to say in all honesty. This is excellent work. I am very impressed. On coming back to view the art, I am still struck with the emotion that seems to come out of the faces. That has to be very hard to achieve.


Ellis, Thank you so much!!  One art collector told me once, "You don't paint people.  You paint souls!"  That was an incredible compliment!  And your compliment is wonderful too!


----------



## drifter

Is it okay if I'm just a little bit jealous?


----------



## Gaer

Here's "Next up" for you rodeo fans:


----------



## JustBonee

Are you in Taos  @Gaer ?   I love that area.  
 ...  we have enjoyed  many trips to N.M. over the years.   Such a beautiful state.


----------



## Gaer

Bonnie said:


> Are you in Taos  @Gaer ?   I love that area.
> ...  we have enjoyed  many trips to N.M. over the years.   Such a beautiful state.


No, I'm South of Albuquerque, but if you're down this way, contact me and we'll get together!  Wow! I've never thought of NM as beautiful.  Around Taos is beautiful.  Streams, waterfalls.  but down here, dry and dusty!


----------



## Gaer

Guys, I'm giving away free limited edition giclee signed Western Art prints if any of you want one.  Just give me your address ina private conversation and I'll send you one!


----------



## oldman

Such details. Great work.


----------



## Gaer

oldman said:


> Such details. Great work.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MsFox

Hey there Gaer, That is good work. I have done acrylics and the only western art I did was back in the 80's and I was encouraged by a student of Charlie Russell. I was in Montana during the early 70's and worked for a log cabin building outfit and did art and woodworking for fun. I did about 10 acrylics of cowboy art. I also wrote a lot of cowboy poetry also. I never used oils always loved the fun of acrylics.


----------



## MsFox

Gaer said:


> No!  Copy art is not even art, to me!  I would never copy another!  These are out of my head.  I "see" a painting I'm supposed to bring to life, and I paint it.  The painting of the Mexican, "The Patriot" was painted in less than a hour.  I paint, (or sculpt) VERY QUICKLY!  Too quickly, I guess.  If I really took my time, I could probably do  a lot better.


Me too! If it takes time I usually just Gesso over it and try something else. That is the thing I like about acrylics. One painting I did of a paint horse and Nerz Perce woman has about 5 scenes under it before I was satisfied.


----------



## Gaer

MsFox said:


> Hey there Gaer, That is good work. I have done acrylics and the only western art I did was back in the 80's and I was encouraged by a student of Charlie Russell. I was in Montana during the early 70's and worked for a log cabin building outfit and did art and woodworking for fun. I did about 10 acrylics of cowboy art. I also wrote a lot of cowboy poetry also. I never used oils always loved the fun of acrylics.


Oh How wonderful!  I started a thread called, "Do anyof you write poetry?"  I hope you'll consider putting some cowboypeotry in there!  There is another great poet from Montana who puts his poetry in that thread too!  LOVE, LOVE LOVE  to read it!


----------



## MsFox

I had one I did a few months ago about a strange old man a few blocks away I believed was DB Cooper.  I will see if I get inspired to write some new ones. Maybe find some old ones. I am thinking about doing an acrylic on hardboard of my great great grandma a Choctaw/Chickasaw.


----------



## katlupe

Wow! They are so realistic. You are very talented! I have a cousin who is an artist too and she sells in galleries and at shows. My mother was talented too, but not me. I could never draw anything let alone paint a picture. Thank you for sharing here!


----------



## Old&InTheWay

I keep coming back to this page to view this phenomenal art work! It takes more than talent to do this...there is vision and emotion coming through the work!


----------



## MsFox

@Gaer I find it amazing you started painting at 65 and have accomplished so much. I never had the natural talent for art, it was something I developed on my own. I really should get out the acrylics again, but find myself wasting my days on the computer.


----------



## CarolfromTX

Have you ever been to the Cowboy and Western Heritage Museum in OK City? Absolutely stunning! You should consider entering one of your works in their Prix de West competition. We went there in April,  or was it May? Had the place to ourselves. Wonderful Western art, and great exhibits.


----------



## Gaer

CarolfromTX said:


> Have you ever been to the Cowboy and Western Heritage Museum in OK City? Absolutely stunning! You should consider entering one of your works in their Prix de West competition. We went there in April,  or was it May? Had the place to ourselves. Wonderful Western art, and great exhibits.


Thank you Carol.  I've never heard of it or thought of it.  Do you have a link for them?  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## peppermint

Absolutely Beautiful Work....Gaer….  I'm going back to see them again....You have a great talent...


----------



## Jules

It was a pleasure to peruse your art.  You’re very talented.  

You’ve mentioned sculpting.  Any that you want to display.


----------



## Gaer

Jules said:


> It was a pleasure to peruse your art.  You’re very talented.
> 
> You’ve mentioned sculpting.  Any that you want to display.


Thanks so much!  Yes, Some of my sculptures are on the following thread:
"My favorite things to do when I'm stuck in the house."
Sculpting for bronze  is my first love!


----------



## bowmore

I am so sorry we did not know you when we were in Santa Fe. We would have loved to see your works in person. We took the bus up to the art colony, but nothing we saw there compares to your creations in paintings and sculptures.


----------



## Gaer

bowmore said:


> I am so sorry we did not know you when we were in Santa Fe. We would have loved to see your works in person. We took the bus up to the art colony, but nothing we saw there compares to your creations in paintings and sculptures.


OMG!  That is the sweetest comment!  Thank you!  I do have a gallery called "Whiskey Jacks Gallery" (artwork and Western antiques) but I'm down by Ruidoso.  Personal message me if you get down here again!
Thanks so much!


----------



## PamfromTx

I love, love your art.  It's one of a kind and quite spectacular.


----------



## Gaer

pamelasmithwick said:


> I love, love your art.  It's one of a kind and quite spectacular.


Thanks Pam!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I don't know how I missed this thread. You are an exceptionally talented artist !! My favorites so far are the picture in the middle of the first set you posted and the one on the right of the second set. I haven't painted in a long time. I didn't like working with oils because of the smells (turpentine cleanup) so I started using acrylics, but of course they can't be moved around like oils.  I once saw a show, however, where a woman using acrylics had a method by which she could move them like oils. I called the art store to see if they had (whatever she used, forgot now) but they hadn't heard of it.  Believe it or not, after decades, my acrylics are still viable. How big is your studio space? Is it in your home or garage?


----------



## Gaer

i have a studio and gallery in a seperate building in front of my home.  But, In the winter, I liike to lay a canvas on my kitchen table.  I work very fast and messy.  
Thank you for your compliment.


----------

